# La imagen es solo a modo ilustrativo



## luna_docg

Hola a todos,
quisiera saber si existe una traducción en alemán correcta de esta frase:


"La imagén es solo a modo ilustrativo"
Se encuentra normalmente en las cajitas de productos alimentares, para decir que la imagén no representa al 100% el mismo producto. 
Mil gracias a todos,


----------



## Captain Lars

Claro que sí.

_Produkt kann von (der) Abbildung abweichen.

_El _der_ es facultativo.


----------



## Alemanita

En la mayoría de los productos alimentarios que compro yo, dice simplemente "Serviervorschlag". Por ejemplo, en un envase de queso se ve la imagen del queso adornado con un poco de perejil y una rodaja de tomate.

Saludos.


----------



## luna_docg

Perfecto, 
mil gracias.


----------



## Captain Lars

> En la mayoría de los productos alimentarios que compro yo, dice simplemente "Serviervorschlag". Por ejemplo, en un envase de queso se ve la imagen del queso adornado con un poco de perejil y una rodaja de tomate.



Pero _Serviervorschlag_ ("propuesta de como servir el plato") no tiene ese significado. No obstante, tienes razón con lo que dices.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Conozco la abreviatura "Abb. ähnlich" (Abbildung ähnlich). Significa que la imagen (Abbildung) es _similar _al producto (o viceversa ).


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Captain:

La cuestión aquí es si buscamos la traducción literal o si buscamos el equivalente. De acuerdo a la explicación que dio luna_dog ("Se encuentra normalmente en las cajitas de *productos alimentares*, para  decir que la imagén no representa al 100% el mismo producto.") di la equivalencia, lo que se usa en esta situación en Alemania.
siehe Wiki http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serviervorschlag
ein Extrem hier http://www.lexikaliker.de/2012/01/wundersame-welt-der-waren-23/
"Abbildung ähnlich" no se usa en las etiquetas de productos alimentarios, pero sí en catálogos etc.
< ... >


----------

